# tidewater catfish



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

I am looking at taking my sons out this weekend, and would really like to catch some catfish, but need a place to catch them from the shore.

thanks..


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

As far as I know, you're gonna have to take a drive up to the James or Chickahominy river. Maybe someone else can chime in with some shore based catfishing spots on the Nansemond or some of the branches of the Elizabeth, but I don't know of any. If you take the drive up to the Chick, google "Chickahominy Riverfront Park". There is a small public fishing pier there which is free and open 24/7 as far as I know. Just make sure you have your VA Freshwater License up-to-date and have fun.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Nansmond river. Look into Bennets Creek Park its off of Shoulders Hill Road in Suffolk. You can fish off a little pier they have or there are a couple of places you can fish off the banks. Cut bunker allways seems to work good for catfish. I caught a bunch of catfish earlier in the summer around that area. I'm not sure if there are any catfish still around but I would give it a shot. If you don't catch anything its still a nice park to hang out.

http://www.suffolkva.us/parks/bc.html


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

early april and late march and maybe later in april you can catch some blue cats at bennetts creek park, i ve seen night crawlers work well, but up the james and chickahominy are good places, also stop by the chickahominy house to eat before or after you fish, really good southern cooking there


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

City point in Hopewell but that's a travel just for a catfish. Allthough you might have a slim chance at a big one while your having fun with the little ones..


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Fished the james last night at osbourne landing. Didnt have one damn bite and the water was still kinda muddy with lots of debris.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

try some farm ponds or some neighborhood ponds, those are filled with catfish, bass, bluegill and other spieces. i guess fall would be a good time too. the pond i fish in my neighborhood as hardly any cats, or bass, but tons of bluegill.


----------



## signalman (Sep 3, 2011)

we fish by the Jamestown Ferry area with bottom rigs and night crawlers. Catch cats from 1/2 pound to 2 pound all day long. Caught a couple this afternoon just before dark.


----------

